# RCI Login Error



## ES13Raven (Jul 17, 2022)

Anyone else getting this error, when trying to login to RCI from the WM website? For the past week or so, I’m getting this error when I try on my phone or computer.


----------



## silentg (Jul 17, 2022)

They have RCI maintenance every Saturday night, it never improves the website.


----------



## ES13Raven (Jul 17, 2022)

silentg said:


> They have RCI maintenance every Saturday night, it never improves the website.


Except this has been happening for over a week.


----------



## silentg (Jul 17, 2022)

Longer than that! RCI website is difficult to navigate.


----------



## carmena79 (Jul 18, 2022)

Every time I try to login to RCI my points account an error message pops up... user is not a weeks user... ive spent over an hour on the phone with customer support. They cant fix it right. I'm only able to sign in on my chromebook with their password, not my tablet which i use 99% of the time. This is a free points account that I recently acquired.


----------

